#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  How to Disable Ads In uTorrent

## blue

Being a cutting edge kind of  chap I installed alpha version 3.3 
it  seemed to work the same and  It was advert free ,
but I was  silly  and updated it , now its on beta 3.3 and the pesky adverts are back .....
or were
Heres a  removal guide I found on kick ass torents .
credit to Audi-A4 

with the 2 adds




1 First go to options 
  then preferences





2 go to advanced  
scroll down  and perform
 the steps as shown below,
change the_ true_ to _false_ and , apply and ok, 
Don't be shy






3  then exit utorrent from sytems tray , next to compuer clock,
 by right clicking the utorrent icon and  choose exit 




restart utorrents 
and see a  nice clean  add  free screen .

----------


## superman

I  just upgraded to 3.2.3 the other day, as recommended by Utorrent. If 3.3 is available why didn't they install that ? And would there be any benefits other than not getting the adverts ?

----------


## superman

I've managed to delete the adverts in 3.2.3 following your advice. It wasn't exactly as per your explanation, but it's done. Thanks

----------


## misskit

Thanks for that, Blue.

----------


## blue

> I  just upgraded to 3.2.3 the other day, as recommended by Utorrent. If 3.3 is available why didn't they install that ? And would there be any benefits other than not getting the adverts ?


3.3 is a beta version  ie not 100 % ready , to get it better they test it on idiots like me who  cannot help poking about and clicking things and will download anything,
 then  they get their   feedback .
Probably better sticking with the latest stable version , they all look the same,


But to get the beta
               -   preferences 
               -   general
 and tick  box   -   update for beta version

then   on main page       - help 
                                       check for updates.

----------


## benbaaa

Cheers, blue. Can't, er, green you, as it were.

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Mid

Thank-you Blue  :Smile:

----------


## Thaimato

Nice one - and useful, too!

Ta - and cheers (KissAss,too!)

Err, on second thoughts....

----------

